# Woodpecker reinvents wheel



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Got an ad for a new Woodpecker tool, a mere $360 for an exact width dado jig. If you make it yourself, you'll spend about 1/10 that if you buy the most expensive possible hardware. And this jig has very little of their intense, Ferrari red fininsh.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

saw that..
1st impression was* ''YOU CAN BE SERIOUS''!!!!*


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I think Stick's comment was being kind. Not going to put my comments in print.


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

Only thing by Woodpeckers I own are a pack of star knobs. Just so I can say that I have something of theirs. Not even sure about their squares, for $80-$120 I’d be afraid to use ‘em.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I got the ad too,but I deleted it before I looked at it. I love their stuff just can't afford much. I too have a bag of their red knobs, I like them because you can buy your own bolts and nuts to the length you want and snap them into the knobs. Also have one of those 6" rulers with the slide on it that can be locked in place. Very handy item, they had on sale once so I ordered it. I can only drool at their high priced items.
And everyone is right, you can build your own xact width dado jig.
Herb


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

They have a saw gauge on sale, for $70. I’ll be damned if I order it, when making your own is ~$30 (with a good quality dial).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There is lots of stuff like that that is nice but usually at quite a price and you can make one yourself for a fraction of the cost. I needed to make a mortising jig to rout into the ends of some 2 x 4s. The jig took maybe 10 minutes to make and if I have 10 cents into it I would have to count wear and tear on my saw blade and the power to run the saw.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have one Woodpecker item that I wouldn't trade, that's their table saw setup gauge. Pix. I used it to set up my Laguna TS, and occasionally to check fence alignment. It wasn't cheap, and I don't use it much, and you could make something to do the same thing, but the precision is terrific and it is so easy to use that I do use it. I also have their aluminum router plate, which is thicker than average and has a great twist lock system for its inserts. Both items were about $100 each. Of course, I was making better money in those days.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I saw it also. My first impression was that Woodpecker looks around to see what woodworking jigs they can copy and manufacture out of aluminum, and then charge an exorbitant price for their "New" innovation.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> I have one Woodpecker item that I wouldn't trade, that's their table saw setup gauge. Pix. I used it to set up my Laguna TS, and occasionally to check fence alignment. It wasn't cheap, and I don't use it much, and you could make something to do the same thing, but the precision is terrific and it is so easy to use that I do use it. I also have their aluminum router plate, which is thicker than average and has a great twist lock system for its inserts. Both items were about $100 each. Of course, I was making better money in those days.


Bought the same one Tom and found it invaluable when I bought my new tablesaw .
It may have been you that brought it up when I was searching for measuring devices


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> I saw it also. My first impression was that Woodpecker looks around to see what woodworking jigs they can copy and manufacture out of aluminum, and then charge an exorbitant price for their "New" innovation.


Yeah, like mine! :grin:

Well, actually mine was an adaptation of someone elses' design. I just improved on it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Bought the same one Tom and found it invaluable when I bought my new tablesaw .
> It may have been you that brought it up when I was searching for measuring devices


Take a straight edge or small square and put it in the table slot. Extend the the depth gauge part of any standard caliper against the saw blade with the base of the caliper against the straight edge and and take a reading. Move the straight edge to the other end of the blade and repeat. Pretty close to the same accuracy and you used the same tool that you use for dozens of other operations. At least I do. I pull my fractional caliper out of it's drawer at least once in any day I'm in the shop and sometimes 1/2 dozen to a dozen times.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I also deleted the add. One of my former students owns a cell phone store and has more money than he can spend. I always give students a list before the course starts for basic necessary fine woodworking tools. I suggest a combination of Lee Valley, Busy Bee (Canadian version of HB ) and local big box or hardware stores. The total dollar value of the list is usually $200 to $250. This guy spent over a grand at Lee Valley and has spent much more since. He buys the biggest baddest stationary tools you can imagine and goes overkill on everything ! He will probably buy this item and every item made by Incra, Festool, Powermatic and who knows what else. He only buys very expensive and rare exotic woods also. I guess it's nice to be able to afford these luxuries.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Chuck,

I like your way of thinking, I use my vernier very often also. Maybe it's because of my steel and machining sales background. I have not yet tried it the way you describe to check blade alignment, but I will try it. I also use it often to measure dadoes and then everything usually fits like a glove !( Not a white one ! LOL )


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I just have a few small items that I have purchased over the years. Mainly some clamping squares. I find myself using them because they cost soo much.
Yes the star nobs are great! I also have a few bags of them!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Danman1957 said:


> I also deleted the add. One of my former students owns a cell phone store and has more money than he can spend. I always give students a list before the course starts for basic necessary fine woodworking tools. I suggest a combination of Lee Valley, Busy Bee (Canadian version of HB ) and local big box or hardware stores. The total dollar value of the list is usually $200 to $250. This guy spent over a grand at Lee Valley and has spent much more since. He buys the biggest baddest stationary tools you can imagine and goes overkill on everything ! He will probably buy this item and every item made by Incra, Festool, Powermatic and who knows what else. He only buys very expensive and rare exotic woods also. I guess it's nice to be able to afford these luxuries.


Let him know about Bridge City tools they have been having sales on everthing these days. I guarantee he will start drooling.

https://bridgecitytools.com/

Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Got multi function gadgets? Then it undoubtedly has electronics, not just a simple switch. Don't worry, Be happy. Put the control in a box in the wall, cut a special opening in a cover to fit the remote, Maybe even pack it with foam cut to shape so it's snug and doesn't fall out. You can use a plastic, metal or even a wood switch cover.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

another ''hurt the brain'' from Woodpeckers...

.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like a Lee Valley clone. I thought only the Chinese blatantly ripped off other companies designs.


----------



## Sominus (Oct 4, 2012)

My take on (most of) Woodpecker's tools is that they are an expensive solution in search of a problem. Some of you may remember DAK Industries -- every product they sold was the latest, greatest miraculous solution to a problem you didn't know you had. 

Sure, some of those tools look really spiffy. Sure, some of those tools may seem like you can't (or shouldn't) live without them. But every time I see a new woodpecker tool, I think to myself that 1) I have already built it out of scraps a LONG time ago or 2) I likely can find something to fit the bill for 1/10th the price.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike isn't that the gist of almost all modern advertising? Convincing you that you have a problem that they have the solution for.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Looks like a Lee Valley clone. I thought only the Chinese blatantly ripped off other companies designs.


night and day different for less than half the price..

.


----------



## Sominus (Oct 4, 2012)

Speaking of Bridge City... look what is old, but new again!

And at bargain basement prices!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I bought mine from Lee Valley for about $200 less than that and it still has the ratchet function for tight spots. If your bits are sharp you can actually drill faster with one of those and not risk breaking a wrist if the bit seizes up in the cut.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I bought mine from Lee Valley for about $200 less than that and it still has the ratchet function for tight spots. If your bits are sharp you can actually drill faster with one of those and not risk breaking a wrist if the bit seizes up in the cut.


Got you on that one Charles. Bought my first one at a farm auction for $1 and accumulated a few bits over time for similar savings. Right on about not "breaking a wrist or at worst an arm". 😳


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

I also have a "Brace & Bit" which I bought about 50 years ago brand new.It is in the big tool box & hasn't been used since I got my first electric drill (B&D). Jamesjj777746


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a Stanley with a roll of all the bits, I carried in my tool box for year and used then off and on building concrete forms where it was too far to pull a cord for the drill.
This one Bridg City is selling has the chuck made for hex shank bits. The old 4 square shanks will not work in it. Only the new hex shanks.

HErb


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> night and day different for less than half the price..
> 
> .


I have the Veritas but find that it doesn't work for butt chisels due to the short blade length. I find, for me at least, that a butt chisel works better when cutting the end chamfers on kumiko strips where a very sharp chisel is a requirement for a clean cut. The Kell jig works very well and solves the problem of sharpening short blades (even works on spokeshave bladees), quick set-up and very handy to periodically touch-up the edge - maybe one day I need to learn how to do it free-hand?.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

My Brace & Bit is an antique and hangs on the wall as a decoration.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Danman 1957

Looking good. I have a pair in a similar location with a couple of old handsaws on the opposite wall.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Tools are meant to be used you guys. Except for the handsaw. Unless your pull saw is too short for the job. Which happens once every few years.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

And you still have to walk around to the other side to lock the jig down. Mine, made from scrap ply and a few knobs, so under twenty bucks, unit is a "what you see is what you get" and only requires you to turn one built in know (a sacrificed Harbor Freight 6" F clamp) to move to the next cut. So, after initial set up, each of the following cuts take about twenty seconds to set up.

https://www.instructables.com/id/Router-Dado-Jig/


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, I better get mine off the wall too, and get it on craigslist.... If I wait until the power goes out and point out it runs on cabbage and pork chops.....



Sominus said:


> Speaking of Bridge City... look what is old, but new again!
> 
> And at bargain basement prices!


----------

